# Liquid Clen vs Tabs



## VonEric (Feb 19, 2011)

What do you think is better or opinions on either?


----------



## tgarza (Feb 20, 2011)

I would like to know this as well.


----------



## wheresmypants (Feb 20, 2011)

Assuming they're dosed equally, should be no difference at all. Tabs are more convenient for sure and dont taste like shit. Liquid is easily available through research companies, tabs you need a source.


----------



## alphabolic (Feb 20, 2011)

wheresmypants said:


> Assuming they're dosed equally, should be no difference at all. Tabs are more convenient for sure and dont taste like shit. Liquid is easily available through research companies, tabs you need a source.


 
the research company (one of the most popular) i used for liquid clen seemed under-dosed.  i didnt feel much sides at all even at 140mcg a day.  minor shakes and temperature fluctuation but not much else.  only used it for a week so far....gotta grab some ketotifen.

i'd say tabs are more accurate.  oral syringes arent the same.


----------



## ROID (Feb 20, 2011)

get the tabs.

research companies are either going to be over dosed or underdosed.


----------



## VonEric (Feb 20, 2011)

ROID said:


> get the tabs.
> 
> research companies are either going to be over dosed or underdosed.




Ok.. thats kinda what i thought. Thanks for input


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 21, 2011)

ROID said:


> get the tabs.
> 
> research companies are either going to be over dosed or underdosed.



Ive tried liquid nolva after a ph cycle and i felt it was severely underdosed. I had to rely on a otc atd because of that.


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 22, 2011)

ROID said:


> get the tabs.
> 
> research companies are either going to be over dosed or underdosed.



Any experience with research companies? Any in particular?


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I've ran sten's clen and it left me shaking like a tree. Almost to the point where I wanted nothing to do with it. I still have a bunch but I think I'm going to stick with the ECA from now on.

This was before the split. btw.


----------



## H4MMY (Feb 22, 2011)

CEM's clen is g2g


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 22, 2011)

I dont get the doses on the liquids can someone explain how to dose it...say its 200mcg x 60ml if i'm corret the clen tabs are like 10 mg and the average does daily is like 30 to 50 mg so how many 30 mg doses in the liquid bottle? thanks fellas!


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Feb 22, 2011)

If its from cem the dose is 200mcg per ml 60ml total.


----------



## CG (Feb 23, 2011)

Pills are dosed as mcg brotha. Anything you see otherwise is a typo or a scam. 1g of clen would kill you. Quickly and painfully. 1 mg of clen would make you wish you were dead, and would put you in the hospital.

1000 mcg=1mg
1000 mg=1g

High dose of clen is 140 mcg.. my highest was 120, with weak shit, and I was jittery as a mofucka

Be careful with clen 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 23, 2011)

ok bro so .5 ml would be 100mcg correct? its just seems like so much clen for the price! thanks bro


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 23, 2011)

Correct, It's 200mcg/ml. 

So .5ml = 100mcg. 

It's a shit ton of clen for the price honestly. Don't mess around with it man I've came to the conclusion the shit cannot be good for you what-so-ever.


----------



## CG (Feb 23, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> ok bro so .5 ml would be 100mcg correct? its just seems like so much clen for the price! thanks bro





SloppyJ said:


> Correct, It's 200mcg/ml.
> 
> So .5ml = 100mcg.
> 
> It's a shit ton of clen for the price honestly. Don't mess around with it man I've came to the conclusion the shit cannot be good for you what-so-ever.



bingo. if youre doin liquid, go to a compounding pharm, or any pharm, and ask for 3 or 4 1ml oral syringes, they are all broken to .1ml measurements (1ui) therefore, .1=20mcg, .2=40mcg etc, you get the math, just rehashing it incase anyone else is wondering..

GICH!


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 23, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> bingo. if youre doin liquid, go to a compounding pharm, or any pharm, and ask for 3 or 4 1ml oral syringes, they are all broken to .1ml measurements (1ui) therefore, .1=20mcg, .2=40mcg etc, you get the math, just rehashing it incase anyone else is wondering..
> 
> GICH!


 


Yup. I went and got a few oral syringes. Only thing is they dont have needles if you get the clen in a vial. But I just shoved it in there and made it work.....like a usual friday night!


----------



## CG (Feb 23, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Yup. I went and got a few oral syringes. Only thing is they dont have needles if you get the clen in a vial. But I just shoved it in there and made it work.....like a usual friday night!


Lmao
I haven't actually gotten it crimped with a stopper, any research co that does supply it like that suggests removing the foil and using the stopper as the lid


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 23, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Lmao
> I haven't actually gotten it crimped with a stopper, any research co that does supply it like that suggests removing the foil and using the stopper as the lid
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


 

Never taken a vial apart. I just assumed the foil held the stopper on and it wouldn't stay on without it. That would be much easier though. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 27, 2011)

thanks fellas first dose right now goin with 40 mcg


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 27, 2011)

well that was easy and not really a taste not alot of liquid ya know .2ml


----------



## CG (Feb 27, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> well that was easy and not really a taste not alot of liquid ya know .2ml



yeah man just squirt under the tounge and leave it there for a few mins.


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 27, 2011)

i prefer liqui clen mixed with eviscerate, excellent for topical fatloss

i used liqui from dragon and fuck it was strong at 100mcg....god damn


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 27, 2011)

well ended up takin 60mcg i feel fine now hope i get jittery soon


----------



## CG (Feb 27, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> well ended up takin 60mcg i feel fine now hope i get jittery soon


I'm a fucking anomoly. Ill be jittery at 80-100 or so, but tired. Supplement with potassium and taurine. Like 3-5 g of taurine a day, not sure on potassium.

If its making you tired. Try 4-6 oz coffee when you're getting tired. Did that once at 9 am. I was flying till 2 am  the perfect day for me


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk, while pooping


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 28, 2011)

wow i couldnt get to sleep last night!


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 28, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> wow i couldnt get to sleep last night!



welcome to clen


----------

